# what is the law in utah?



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

does a turkey have to have a visable beard for it to be legal in utah? some jakes ive seen are clearly jakes, and im sure they do have a beard, but its not long enough to stick out from its feathers to see. are these legal to shoot?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

To be safe, if you can't see it before shooting, don't shoot. The guidebook just says your permit allows you to shoot a turkey that has a beard.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a better question? If a turkey walks in squawking like a hen, looks like a hen and acts like a hen but has a 7 inch beard, is she legal to shoot?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Here's a better question? If a turkey walks in squawking like a hen, looks like a hen and acts like a hen but has a 7 inch beard, is she legal to shoot?


yes


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Here's a better question? If a turkey walks in squawking like a hen, looks like a hen and acts like a hen but has a 7 inch beard, is she legal to shoot?


Absolutely... my tag reads "any bearded turkey".

-DallanC


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Here's a better question? If a turkey walks in squawking like a hen, looks like a hen and acts like a hen but has a 7 inch beard, is she legal to shoot?


BANG.......


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

-8/- Isn't that kind of like shooting a fawn because you noticed it had nuts?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

all i was asking was is it legal. i dont have a whole lot of time to hunt this year, ive got a few jakes w/o beards on my trail cam comming through every day... i can hold out for a bearded bird. just wondering if i could legally shoot one if it came down to it and i had the opportunity.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Isn't that kind of like shooting a fawn because you noticed it had nuts?





> all i was asking was is it legal. i dont have a whole lot of time to hunt this year, ive got a few jakes w/o beards on my trail cam comming through every day... i can hold out for a bearded bird. just wondering if i could legally shoot one if it came down to it and i had the opportunity.


The tag says bearded.

About the fawn comment- I once watched and debated over a spike deer for about a half hour on the last day of the hunt. He made for the tastiest wild game I've ever encountered.  
15,000 hunters will be after spike elk this year. Pride is of the devil; God gave us taste buds!  
A few years back my dad and his brother killed turkeys together on a hunt. We cooked them together and had ourselves a turkey feast. Dad's turkey was a massive old Tom with a long beard. The other turkey was a young Jake. Dad's bird tasted like leather and the Jake was tender and delicious.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess what I was trying to say is.... If it doesn't have a beard it's not legal. Seems like the regs are pretty black and white to me. :RULES: 

Odds are if it's a Jake it'll be sporting atleast a little chubby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

so... lets say you whack a jake that doesnt have a visable beard. when you check the bird and it has a little beard underneath its feathers. on your way out a fish cop checks you. are you legal because it has a beard, its just not visable until you move some feathers? or is it illegal because you couldnt see it before you shot it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some toms dont have beards (small percentage, but can happen)... you are taking a risk at poaching by shooting any turkey that doesnt have a visible beard.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, we're kind of splitting beards..I mean hairs here. It is really very simple, if it has a beard...it is legal! Just keep in mind that even if you are "pretty darn sure" it's a Jake, if you can't see the beard while it's walking around, you might not want to shoot it. Once that bird is down, it's a little too late to discover it has no beard. Now, if you do shoot it and even if you have to dig to find that little bullet beard, it's as legal as that dragger that got away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

BP, thats all i needed know! thanks


----------

